# Barn Camera



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok some of you have these cameras already so I would like to know:

what brand do you have? 
what was the cost? 
battery operated or not. Can you use an extension cord with them? 
Does the set up come with a monitor? 
Night vision - needed or not needed in a dark barn?

My barn isn't that close to my house and I dislike disterbing my does if I dont have to (plus those chilly nights brrr)


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

My neighbor, who has sheep, has a camera - he loves it. It's got the night vision on it because his barn is dark, but he did say that it has already paid for itself - he would have lost a few lambs had it not been for the camera. Says it is well worth having.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have two cameras Stacey one is a GE wireless camera system and you can use batteries or plug it in. It hooks up to your tv to watch and is black and white. You can google it and find it for $80.00 it is black and white and has night vision. You can have up to 3 other cameras with it. It transmits 300 feet.

the other one I have transmits up to 500 feet but works no better than the other one. It takes up to 3 cameras also but is not battery operated. It is in color but I can't tell and it has night vision. This one was 130.00.

The camera is well worth the money and you can find them very economical just make sure it is an indoor/outdoor one with night vision.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the view I see on the black and white one


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for the tips Teresa.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Teresa - that was great to actually see the picture. And, that is a very clear picture... I want a camera! :drool:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I got mine on ebay and it was I believe $59.00 delivered. My picture is as nice as Teresa's. Mine is for a distance of 350 feet and it has sound also. Mine is NOT battery operated and it does not come with a monitor. If you are interested I can give you his link from ebay. They were great they answered all my questions and told me if it did not work to send it back. It is best to have night vision unless you are going to leave a light on all the time.


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd like that link. I'm getting a barn cam in the next couple of weeks (soon as the income tax check comes in) and we are setting up 3 stalls next week in our storage building. It is a BIG one at about 16' wide and I think the guy said 32' long. It is just across the driveway so I think it should pickup fine...I would like one with sound I think. I have a spare TV in the kids room I can hook up to it. I have 3 first fresheners getting ready to kid starting in about 2 weeks and I am a nervous wreck! I think we have warm weather coming this week and I'm going to start on those pens...will have to make do until we start on the barn.

Susan


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have a 4 camera surveillance camera monitor, it is close to the wall so it is easy to plug it in and we have a flood light in the barn and the switch is in our barn for those wee hour and late night kiddings though, if we know someone is getting close to kidding we usually leave the light on and I have set up a portable recliner in our kitchen and wake up every so often to check on the doe in the camera pen. Our system was my Dad's old surveillance camera monitor at his office so we didn't really have to pay for it.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Lori - could you post that link please? Thanks.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i got an $80 from walmart, you plug in both of the cameras and then the receiver goes into an outlet to get wireless picture. its in color, works really good, although i couldnt get the audio to work..
i am glad i got it or i would have missed a few births!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

katrina are the cameras battery operated?

I have to have the camera's battery operated - no electric in the barn.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

no batteries. you could use an extension cord though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

but then I have to pay parents for the electricity... dont really want to do that


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I found the one Trob1 has on ebay - really cheep too! I am really excited about this. Thanks so much


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey- Can you put a link to it so I can see it?? I am hoping to get one in the next couple of months since Dot will hopefully be kidding in July (as long as she took) :wink: I also would like the one that can operate on batteries so I don't have to plug it in (just scares me to have alot of stuff plugged in :sigh: ). 

Teresa- you don't happen to have any pics of the way it hooks up do you? I have a extra TV back here that is a smaller one... so I am thinking about setting it up so that the camera can stay hooked up at all times when I have Doe due to kid.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here is the list of the ones for sale
http://shop.ebay.com/items/?_nkw=GE++WI ... &_osacat=0


----------

